#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-27
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
<cob-olp> what are the different components of ubuntu tv called lenses?
<bobweaver> Hello
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver: How are ya:)
<bobweaver> components
<bobweaver> Alot better then yesterdat smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> you see my new videos up on youtube ?
<smartboyhw> No, give me the links:)
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOacuIldM8
<bobweaver> that is unity 3d
<bobweaver> standalone form-factor TV
<bobweaver> opengl es is not working all the way
<ogra_> bobweaver, push the destop guys to upload the latest compiz ;)
<ogra_> arm is waiting for GLES too
<ogra_> (they somehow omitted it even though their package was created a day after gles was added upstream)
<bobweaver> I treied but It is concept code
<ogra_> it will go into quantal really soon
<ogra_> its a requirement of arm desktop
<smartboyhw> God job, bobweaver
<bobweaver> Yeah I would love to but I can not get a stright anwser
<bobweaver> about naming conventions and files
<bobweaver> so I just over wrote the whole dash folder
<ogra_> well, i'm responsible for the arm port images ... be assured the gles bits will land :)
<ogra_> *when* is in the hands of the desktop team though
<bobweaver> Like I do not know if I should use case statements or just make new {cpp,h} files
<bobweaver> I asked that question like 5 days ago
<ogra_> there should be a PPA somewhere that builds directly from upstream iirc
<bobweaver> brb I will pastebin it
<smartboyhw> :)
<ogra_> you should ask in #ubuntu-desktop i'm sure they can oint you to it
<ogra_> *point
<bobweaver> This is my rock and hardplace
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169843/
<bobweaver> will do thansk ogra_
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Will try to compile the Ubuntu TV source code in 12.04:)
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  which one ?
<bobweaver> use saviqs code for that
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: What do you mean by which one?
<bobweaver> Saviq,  Code the one htat says persice merdge
<smartboyhw> How?
<bobweaver> the same way that you build all the oter ones but with his code
<bobweaver> ping Saviq  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Saviq> wassup?
<smartboyhw> Saviq: I want to compile your Ubuntu TV code of Precise:)
<smartboyhw> But then how?
<bobweaver> Hi Saviq  can you help smartboyhw  with 12.04 and me with this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOacuIldM8
<bobweaver> er wrong link
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> Saviq,  Sorry this is what I am talking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169843/
<Saviq> smartboyhw, everything you need is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<bobweaver> thanks
<Saviq> bobweaver, there's a bunch of stuff there, you'll have to be patient before I respond to all of that
<smartboyhw> OK
<bobweaver> Thanks Saviq  the main thing I guess if should I make case statements or new files .
<smartboyhw> Saviq: I mean compiling Ubuntu TV code in 12.04. I can't run the code
<smartboyhw> I can't cmake, it has "unity-core-4.0" not found
<Saviq> smartboyhw, as bobweaver said, the closest thing is the precise_merge branch
<Saviq> smartboyhw, lp:~saviq/ubuntutv/precise_merge
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<Saviq> that's not to say that's in any way complete
<Saviq> there's all kinds of bugs
<smartboyhw> Saviq: It works at least.
<bobweaver> Saviq,  yeah when 12.04 started using sturt manager in qt everything for the tv went down the tubes (QT)
<tgm4883> Saviq, can I PM?
<Saviq> tgm4883, sure
<bobweaver> Saviq,  tgm4883  popey  mhall119  jhodapp       How to get this more popular  ?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOacuIldM8&feature=g-upl
<bobweaver> also tgm4883  when you get a chance what is up with you  scope ? did you upgrade it ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I just made it work in 12.10, although I don't think I commited those changes to the branch yet
<tgm4883> I haven't added any preview stuff yet
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I will take care of previes if you like
<bobweaver> should almost be pplug and play after what I did to the previews on my test unity 3d last night
<tgm4883> If you want to add previews and submit a merge request I'll take a look
<bobweaver> tgm4883, it is not in the scope it is in unity its self
<bobweaver> unity/dash/previews
<bobweaver> that is where all the code
<bobweaver> is
<bobweaver> !enter | bobweaver
<tgm4883> well the lens has to support previews though right?
<bobweaver> is there support for images
<bobweaver> meaning does the lens read the image ?
<bobweaver> and the name of the file
<bobweaver> if so
<bobweaver> then there is no need to make previews in the scope its self
<tgm4883> if the scope/lens doesn't do anything with previews, then what does the preview show?
<bobweaver> look
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169958/
<bobweaver> it shows what it is told to show that is Moviepreview.cpp
<bobweaver> the previews are a framework all in them selfs
<tgm4883> right, but what is moviepreview?
<tgm4883> does it just do partial playback?
<bobweaver> it is what is called to get the data from the scope
<bobweaver> not yet ;)
<bobweaver> I am trying to rip open gnome-shushi and add that to it
<bobweaver> so that spacebar in the lens loads gnomesushi stuff
<tgm4883> I get that if the scope doesn't do previews it will still work, but I don't get what would happen if you right click a recording in there
<bobweaver> sorry in the dash that is .
<bobweaver> Not sure push the scope and lets find out :)
<tgm4883> it's at home
<tgm4883> and I don't think I can SSH in
<bobweaver> ahh cool
<tgm4883> let me check
<tgm4883> oh nm, it's on my netbook, which is at home and off :(
<smartboyhw> UH oh
<bobweaver> ahh too bad well when you get home ....
<bobweaver> I am going to play with the old one and see what I can do
<bobweaver> just as a test
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/rzWwjd98
<bobweaver> what is branch ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I think I'm going to have to make a lens anyway
<smartboyhw> A readable version:)
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  ^^
<tgm4883> https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/unity-scope-mythtv
<bobweaver> thanks tgm4883  and smartboyhw
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I'm going to have to make a lens I think so I can have it do the right stuff with the previews
<tgm4883> so I can return show titles, and drill down to episodes
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  so you mind if I help ?
<tgm4883> sure
<bobweaver> Ok give me like 3 hours and I will report back :)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, heh, OK
<bobweaver> alright here goes nothing
<bobweaver> brb
<smartboyhw> brb
<bobweaver> ok looking at error log
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver, you're back:)
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I have asked davidcalle to take a look at it we will see what happens
<bobweaver> but it looks like something is timming out either that or my back end is messy
<bobweavertv> tgm4883,  <bobweavertv> davidcalle,  that did the trick thanks a ton
<bobweavertv> <davidcalle> bobweavertv, no problem ;)
<bobweavertv> <bobweavertv> I now have mythtv in my unity 3d TV
<bobweavertv> but It is not showing any videos
<bobweavertv> maybe backend ?
<bobweavertv> yeah tgm4883  I am going to need help setting up a frontend  to my backend
<smartboyhw> Bye bobweavertv and all
<bobweavertv> cya smartboyhw
<tgm4883> bobweavertv,
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, ok
<bobweavertv> hey tgm4883  sorry I was walkiing my dog
<tgm4883> no worries
<bobweavertv> but when you get a chance maybe you can help me with myth so I can test this thng on previews ?
<tgm4883> so you aren't getting anything from the backend?
<bobweavertv> no
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweavertv> I have team viewer on both boxs
<tgm4883> so that is easy enough to test with how I did the scope
<bobweavertv> yeah the scope works
<bobweavertv> need to add a line of code
<bobweavertv> to myth.py
<bobweavertv> or what ever
<bobweavertv> under lib david callee helped
<tgm4883> mythtvapi.py?
<bobweavertv> but I can not connect to backend on 12.10 box
<bobweavertv> yes that file line 31 I will push code
<bobweavertv> <davidcalle> bobweavertv, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/mythtv-scope/view/head:/lib/mythtvapi.py your issue is here, findBE () returns MYTHPROTOCOLPORT, but if  results is empty, MYTHPROTOCOLPORT doesn't exist. You need to declare MYTHPROTOCOLPORT before the loop on line 32, MYTHPROTOCOLPORT=None on line 31 for example
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Does it work with that set to None?
<bobweavertv> so I did what he said
<tgm4883> because I don't think it would
<bobweavertv> Yes it works great
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweavertv> I see all the stuff in the filters
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, well, it "works great" but you can't see anything from your backend
<tgm4883> so maybe it isn't "working great"
<bobweavertv> there error I get is that I can not connect to back end
<bobweavertv> yes it still needs love
<bobweavertv> but it is a start
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, probably because the port is set to None ;)
<bobweavertv> even in frontend I can not connect to back
<tgm4883> is the backend started?
<bobweavertv> on 12.10 machine I just purged and re-installed everything
<bobweavertv> I mean everything mysql the works
<bobweavertv> I am just getting back to the 12.10 machine
<bobweavertv> Yes
<bobweavertv> it is working now
<tgm4883> everything works?
<bobweavertv> I hade to set both the ip's to be the same in backend
<bobweavertv> testing brb
<tgm4883> what were they set to before
<bobweavertv> yes I aam now connected testing scope now
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweavertv> nothing so far :(
<bobweavertv> rebooting
<tgm4883> nothing in previews, or getting nothing from backend?
<bobweavertv> do I need to export anything
<bobweavertv> backend is now working and connected
<bobweavertv> but I am not getting anything from the api
<bobweavertv> going to restart unity
<tgm4883> ok try this
<tgm4883> http://backendserverip:6544/Dvr/GetRecordedList
<tgm4883> put that in a web browser
<bobweavertv> yeah xml is comming in
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, ok, so that link works?
<tgm4883> that means the backend is working properly
<bobweavertv> yes sir
<tgm4883> so change that line you added
<bobweavertv> no the back ed is def now working
<tgm4883> set it to 6544 instead of None
<bobweavertv> will do
<bobweavertv> thanks
<bobweavertv> is there a way to scan for that open port then assign ? ?
<bobweavertv> like a function to a var ?
<bobweavertv> I am not that good at oython
<tgm4883> it does that already
<bobweavertv> python *
<tgm4883> your backend for some reason apparently isn't responding with that info
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, actually do this
<tgm4883> after  results = elem.find("Settings")
<tgm4883> add this
<tgm4883> print results
<tgm4883> then just run that from the command line
<tgm4883> it should print everything your backend returns regarding configuration
<bobweavertv> take out the port stuff ?
<tgm4883> nah, you can leave that in
<bobweavertv> cool
<tgm4883> this will show us if it's returning the port though
<bobweavertv> cool one sec
<bobweavertv> I like you install script
<tgm4883> actually that might just return an object
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, yea, that's just for testing ;)
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, also, rather than set that to None or the default 6544, it might be better to exit and log an error
<bobweavertv> ok its running
<tgm4883> also, at the very bottom you can see              results = mt.search('house')
<tgm4883> that is faking a unity search term "house" and printing all Title+SubTitle that the backend returns
<tgm4883> so you can just run that mythtvapi.py file and it will do a search for you
<bobweaver> Ok it is throwing errors
<tgm4883> pastebin
<bobweaver> Will paste
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170329/
<tgm4883> bobweaver, did you remove the line you added?
<bobweaver> No Just made it to the port Id
<bobweaver> will paste lines changed
<bobweaver> line 31             MYTHPROTOCOLPORT = 6544
<bobweaver> well
<bobweaver> 31 - 34
<bobweaver>  MYTHPROTOCOLPORT = 6544
<bobweaver>             results = elem.find("Settings")
<bobweaver>             print results
<bobweaver> but I left what was under "print results "
<bobweaver> should I comment out ?
<tgm4883> where is  for l in results:
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> do int need to have "" around them in python ?
<bobweaver> foo = "6780"
<bobweaver> or
<bobweaver> foo = 6789
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> but let me check if it is expecting a string
<tgm4883> can you push your changes to your branch so I can see everything?
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/mythtv-scopes
<bobweaver> all is in commit message
<bobweaver> also in cchangelog well not the lib/myth stuff but that is in the bzr commit mssage
<tgm4883> meh, looking at this it probably needs a rewrite. Can you just comment out link 34 (put # at the beginning) and run it again
<tgm4883> bobweaver, laso, how about this in a web browser   http://backendserverip:6544/Myth/GetSetting?Key=MasterServerPort
<bobweaver> <Key>MasterServerPort</Key>
<bobweaver> <Value>6543</Value>
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so it does return the port
<tgm4883> that is what you should set it to
<tgm4883> so 31 needs to have 6543
<tgm4883> commend out 34
<tgm4883> comment*
<bobweaver> ahh one int of :)
<tgm4883> It's probably looking for a string there ( I don't have a backend to test ), but that won't matter until you try to do playback
<bobweaver> still getting same error
<bobweaver> you want me to comment ouyt the for loop ?
<bobweaver> or print results
<bobweaver> I see how this is working this is cool tgm4883
<tgm4883> bobweaver, push changes
<bobweaver> will do
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/mythtv-scopes1
<tgm4883> why do you keep pushing to new branches?
<bobweaver> because I dont have time to break locks at the moment
<tgm4883> You didn't comment out line 34
<bobweaver> I forgot to commit 1st before pushing
<bobweaver> line 34                for l in results:
<bobweaver> that is what I see
<tgm4883> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/mythtv-scopes1/view/head:/lib/mythtvapi.py
<tgm4883> Line 34
<tgm4883>                 MYTHPROTOCOLPORT = l.findtext('Value')
<tgm4883> should be
<tgm4883> #                MYTHPROTOCOLPORT = l.findtext('Value')
<bobweaver> thanks
<tgm4883> also the port is still 6544 in this
<tgm4883> I'm not sure this is the latest changes you made
<bobweaver> yeah I def changed that
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> bzr
<bobweaver> same thing line 39
<bobweaver> can pull back the info gathered
<bobweaver> can;y*
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> can't *
<bobweaver> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'MYTHPROTOCOLPORT' referenced before assignment
<bobweaver> and then when I comment out
<bobweaver> NameError: global name 'MYTHPROTOCOLPORT' is not defined
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok, I'll look into that, lets try to bypass that for now
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> hard code in the port ?
<tgm4883> do you have ~/.mythtv-scope-location.conf"
<tgm4883> do you have ~/.mythtv-scope-location.conf
<bobweaver> no sir
<tgm4883> ok, create one
<bobweaver> ok
<tgm4883> bobweaver, it should look like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1170389/
<tgm4883> replace <BACKENDIP> with the IP address of your backend
<tgm4883> hm
<bobweaver> ok
<tgm4883> this would be easier if I had a backend here to test with :/
<tgm4883> bobweaver, can you insert a line before 'if NEW:' that says 'print BACKENDLOCATION'
<tgm4883> then run it to find out what that prints
<bobweaver> same deal
<bobweaver> let me make sure I spelled everything righ t
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yea it should print the same error
<tgm4883> but before that it should print something extra
<bobweaver> nothing
<tgm4883> pm
<bobweaver> you
<bobweaver> tup
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  http://imagebin.org/226073
<bobweaver>  Woot Woot
<bobweaver> now to test with TV
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/226074
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-28
<mgh> quit
<mgh> quit()
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Are you here?
<cob-olp_> I'm trying to build ubuntu-tv on 12.04 and pandaboard and I'm stuck on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171497/
<cob-olp_> does this mean that I installed qt4 (because in fact I installed), but not the one for pandaboard?
<Saviq> cob-olp_, lp:ubuntutv won't build on 12.04
<smartboyhw> Use Saviq's ppa:)
<Saviq> not ppa
<Saviq> branch
<smartboyhw> sorry
<Saviq> cob-olp_, but anyway cmake complains about the lack of the compiler, not even q
<Saviq> qt
<cob-olp_> I use this one  lp:~saviq/ubuntutv/precise_merge
<Saviq> cob-olp_, that's ~ok, it's as close as you can get for 12.04
<Saviq> cob-olp_, can't you just go `apt-get build-dep unity-2d`? that will install all build dependencies you need for building ubuntutv
<smartboyhw> Yep, and at least it runs:)
<cob-olp_> now I can :)
<cob-olp_> why I have to `apt-get build-dep unity-2d`
<cob-olp_> I thought that I have unity2d already
<cob-olp_> and 3d as well
<smartboyhw> cob-olp_: Just follow the instructions:)
<cob-olp_> ok
<smartboyhw> Actually it installs extra packages:)
<cob-olp_> I saw that you have tried the same thing recently
<smartboyhw> Yep.
<cob-olp_> did it work?
<smartboyhw> Yes:) I am actually running it in a Ubuntu Studio with Unity:)
<cob-olp_> Ubuntu Studio?
<smartboyhw> Yep. I installed ubuntu-desktop on it:)
<cob-olp_> I don't understand
<smartboyhw> cob-olp_: It was Xfce out-of-the-box, then I installed unity on it. The simple version
<cob-olp_> ok
<cob-olp_> unity and then ubuntu-tv
<smartboyhw> Yep.
<smartboyhw> You don't need to do so
<smartboyhw> I do
<cob-olp_> but I would like to run it on pandaboard
<Saviq> cob-olp_, `apt-get build-dep` installs _build_ dependencies, not runtime dependencies
<cob-olp_> thanks
<Saviq> cob-olp_, means things that are needed to _build_ the package, not necessarily to run it
<cob-olp_> now it's clear
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> So cob-olp_: Does TV work in 12.04?
<cob-olp_> I do not know
<smartboyhw> Which step are you on?
<cob-olp_> at the moment I'm stuck on apt-get build-dep unity-2d
<smartboyhw> Why?
<smartboyhw> Use sudo
<cob-olp_> there are some problems
<cob-olp_> I use sudo
<smartboyhw> Copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<cob-olp_> but I do this on pandaboard
<cob-olp_> ok
<cob-olp_> will try to paste
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<cob-olp_> it is strange
<smartboyhw> Why?
<cob-olp_> some errors say that there is no space left
<smartboyhw> Uh.
<popey> df -h
<cob-olp_> but there is free space
<popey> do you have any space left?
<cob-olp_> 600MB
<smartboyhw> cob-olp_: That is a bit less...
<cob-olp_> I hope that this doesn't mean that next SD card is broken
<cob-olp_> but now there are errors right after I execute for example dpkg --configure -a
<cob-olp_> will try to reboot
<cob-olp_> after reboot "recovery required on readonly filesystem"...
<cob-olp_> hope it will boot after recovery
<smartboyhw> OK.
<ogra_> looks more like your install wasnt run properly ... does the second partition actually fill the card ?
<cob-olp_> yes
<cob-olp_> I have only 4GB card
<cob-olp_> I bought cheap, small after two were broken...
<smartboyhw> cob-olp_: 4GB isn't enough AT ALL
<cob-olp_> ok, but now I am pretty sure that this is not free space problem
<cob-olp_> it looks like that
<cob-olp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171653/
<smartboyhw> On the first 2 lines, do you actually have another terminal running?
<cob-olp_> no in fact
<cob-olp_> I'm right after reboot
<smartboyhw> Hmm...I'm a bit dumbfounded
<ogra_> hmm, did you use a proper ubuntu imae for this install ? doesnt really look like
<cob-olp_> http://releases.linaro.org/12.04/components/platform/linaro-image-tools/linaro-image-tools-2012.04.tar.gz
<cob-olp_> sorry
<ogra_> yeah, linaro ...
<cob-olp_> http://releases.linaro.org/12.04/ubuntu/leb-panda/lt-panda-x11-base_20120505-32-ubuntu-desktop.img.bz2
<ogra_> no idea how they mix in their hacks and changes on top of ubuntu
<cob-olp_> I can use any other
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<ogra_> thats the official doc pointing to the official images
<cob-olp_> :)
<cob-olp_> didn't know that there is official one
<cob-olp_> thanks, will try with it
<smartboyhw> :)
<ogra_> also if you have arm questions or problems, there is #ubuntu-arm ;)
<cob-olp_> ok
<smartboyhw> ogra_ will help you a lot in ARM knowledge I'm sure
<cob-olp_> should I use dd to copy this image to SD  card?
<cob-olp_> or maybe there is different procedure?
<ogra_> just follow the instructions on the wiki
<ogra_> zcat image.img.gz | sudo dd of=/path/to/your/unmounted/SD/device
<cob-olp_> ok, I decompressed manualy and now dd
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> hello smartboyhw  how are you today ?
<smartboyhw> Fine. How are ya
<bobweaver> ok trying to figure out why mythavtest is not working correctly
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,   hows the 12.04 experience coming along ?
<smartboyhw> Well, sorry, I re-installed my Ubuntu Studio, so no TV now:(
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  I learned yesterday that Myth tv is the best
<smartboyhw> True
<bobweaver> and that threre is nothing out that that even compairs
<bobweaver> with tgm4883  scope running this thing is a beast now only if mythavtest would play the videos
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> Dear tgm4883   you rock also here is how to get previews need to add this to lens and fill it in correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171828/
<smartboyhw> bobweaver and tgm4883 you BOTH rock
<jhodapp> New weekly update: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/08/28/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update-8/
<smartboyhw> Thanks jhodapp
<jhodapp> np
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver you're back!
<bobweaver> yeah this is going to happen alot today as I am testing new lens and scopes
<smartboyhw> Have you looked at the new weekly update?
<bobweaver> trying to get the previews going for the myth tv scope
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> I have not seen that
<bobweaver> what is the link again ?
<bobweaver> !topioc
<smartboyhw>  http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/08/28/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update-8/
<bobweaver> !topic
<bobweaver> thansk
<bobweaver> none of that makes sense to me
<bobweaver> esp grilo
<smartboyhw> Why?
<bobweaver> because myth does all that
<bobweaver> and a box of tricks
<smartboyhw> Yeah, ask jhodapp for taht
<smartboyhw> *that
<bobweaver> weve talked
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> bottom line is this there is no other thing out there that I know of that can read data like myth
<bobweaver> IE E.I.T
<bobweaver> dont get me wrong grilo is awesome
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> but it needs so much work that IDT that it is worth it when there are things that are faster and included in the thing that you need the most
<bobweaver> that beeing myth tv
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> there is no other way to watch live tv
<bobweaver> with out it
<smartboyhw> ;)
<bobweaver> And it scans all of you data for you and sets it up real nice
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> now that form-factor tv is there we can use the services api in lens and scopes to get all that info
<bobweaver> and present to the end user in the dash
<bobweaver> I would say that if we want to use grilo
<bobweaver> 1) Implant into myth tv 1st
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<bobweaver> then just use as a secondary meta grabber
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> but I still dont see the point
<bobweaver> The #1 thing that people do with tv's are watch them
<bobweaver> how you going to watch tv on ubuntu tv with out myth
<smartboyhw> I do agree;)
<bobweaver> That is the real question that should be floating around
<bobweaver> But Like I saud I use and like grilo
<bobweaver> said *
<smartboyhw> bobweaver I support you:)
<bobweaver> but myth api offers all that and a bag of tricks
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> and after RE the unity-scope-videos-remote last night it would work the same dang way :)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<bobweaver> maybe put a debconf file in there that can be used on install that ask's the user what there IP for there server is and then fills in the blanks via ppostinst
<bobweaver> or have Ubuntu Fill there servers with all the meta data allready that they have
<bobweaver> as the scope calls the ubuntu server
<bobweaver> it is in the code on the 1 10 lines
<tgm4883> bobweaver, doesn't it just get a list of sources?
<bobweaver> cat /usr/lib/unity-scope-video-remote/unity-scope-video-remote | grep "SERVER
<bobweaver> cat /usr/lib/unity-scope-video-remote/unity-scope-video-remote | grep "SERVER"
<bobweaver> Not sure tgm4883  that is why I am RE'ing it
<tgm4883> cat /usr/lib/unity-scope-video-remote/unity-scope-video-remote | grep -B 5 -A 5 "SERVER"
<bobweaver> Not sure tgm4883  that is why I am RE'ing it
<tgm4883> """Query the server for a list of sources that will be used
<tgm4883>         to build sources filter options and search queries."""
<tgm4883>         msg = Soup.Message.new("GET", SERVER + "/sources")
<bobweaver> so it gets a list
<jhodapp> what's the issue, I've been working on the remote scope recently...anything I can answer?
<bobweaver> how to plug in previews jhodapp
<jhodapp> what do you mean?
<bobweaver> hang on I will pastebn
<bobweaver> thanks for jumping in
<jhodapp> np
<jhodapp> you are using the latest version of the remote video scope's source, right?
<jhodapp> it has a preview plugged in
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171897/
<bobweaver> that is the scope that we are trying to add previews to
<jhodapp> it has a preview
<bobweaver> yeah I am using the most Bleeding edge
<jhodapp> preview = Unity.MoviePreview.new(title, subtitle, desc, thumbnail_icon)
<jhodapp>         play_video = Unity.PreviewAction.new("play", _("Play"), None)
<jhodapp>         play_video.connect('activated', self.play_video)
<jhodapp>         preview.add_action(play_video)
<jhodapp>         #TODO: insert proper uploader and upload date when available in videosearch metadata
<jhodapp>         preview.add_info(Unity.InfoHint.new("uploaded-by", _("Uploaded by"), None, ""));
<bobweaver> there not working
<jhodapp>         preview.add_info(Unity.InfoHint.new("uploaded-on", _("Uploaded on"), None, ""));
<jhodapp>         return preview
<bobweaver> I just added that
<bobweaver> there are #comments  where I am adding stuff
<jhodapp> so on_activate_uri() is not getting called?
<bobweaver> correct
<jhodapp> err, on_preview_uri
<bobweaver> line 57 ?
<jhodapp> yeah, looks correct
<jhodapp> you're not using a new enough unity then
<jhodapp> I had that issue...use the unity staging ppa
<bobweaver> that is crazy I am on staging ppa
<jhodapp> oh, I'm not sure then as that's what I'm using
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> let me try again
<jhodapp> paste the URL of the staging ppa you're using
<bobweaver> so yesterday me and tgm rocked the world with his mythtv scope
<bobweaver> that is what you are seing in that paste
<jhodapp> very cool
<bobweaver> but me beeing a N00b to python don't help so what is going on here is that the scope works great
<smartboyhw> ;)
<bobweaver> but just not the previews
<bobweaver> that is the only thing that is not working
<jhodapp> paste the URL please
<bobweaver> I am getting back picture from my mythtv backend and all my videos ect
<bobweaver> unity-team-staging-quantal.list
<bobweaver> that is  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<bobweaver> where do I find link ?
<bobweaver> I got the link from the Ubuntu tv page last week
<jhodapp> using this? ppa:unity-team/staging
<jhodapp> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging
<bobweaver> it is the http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu
<bobweaver> that one
<tgm4883> the url is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unity-team-staging-quantal.list
<tgm4883> the filename doesn't really matter
<bobweaver> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu quantal main
<bobweaver> that is what is installed
<bobweaver> updateing and upgradeing
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  do you see anything in that file that need to be added like json or anything like that for previews
<bobweaver> or a glib or something maybe ?
<jhodapp> not for a preview to work, it's as easy as those lines that I pasted above, and having the signal handlers properly connected
<jhodapp> like I said, I'm 99% sure you're just missing the latest unity/libunity
<bobweaver> Unity is now beeing upgraded
<jhodapp> cool
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  did you see my rant about meatadata
<bobweaver> and myth tv
<jhodapp> I did, and I don't know what to say about it other than we decided to use Grilo
<jhodapp> I don't know enough about MythTV to comment on it's merits or otherwise
<bobweaver> that is get how you going to get EIT
<jhodapp> bobweaver, that's not overly difficult
<jhodapp> if you're done it before
<jhodapp> you've
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  I think that you should look into that and the fact that myth tv is the only open source software that plays live tv (at least that I know about )
<jhodapp> bobweaver, that's not to say that we haven't looked at it, I just haven't looked at it
<bobweaver> ahh cool
<jhodapp> we being the uTV team in Canonical
<smartboyhw> :P
<bobweaver> when are you guys ever going to let the public in
<bobweaver> I think that I have permission
<smartboyhw> bobweaver certainly has:)
<jhodapp> 13.04 will be huge for that
<bobweaver> like when mark shuttleworth said welcome to the team
<jhodapp> and you already are in some ways now, the previews work
<bobweaver> 2x
<smartboyhw> ...
<bobweaver> I think that one of the most imporant things with this whole thing is beeing over looked
<jhodapp> bobweaver, you read my email to you at the end of last week, right?
<bobweaver> the most imporant thing to joe average is that he can watch his news or what ever it is that he wants to
<bobweaver> yes sis you read the follow up jhodapp
<bobweaver> did *
<smartboyhw> For me it is that I can talk to my TV using Skype app in my TV, using voice control for me:)
<jhodapp> I did yes
<jhodapp> bobweaver, so 13.04 will be huge, and until then you just gotta be patient
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  yeah and when the dude on the tv is about to blow up and says "we need to shut down the bomb"  your tv shuts down
<smartboyhw> I think bobweaver doesn't have the patience *sigh*
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: LOL
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  that is not true you are just saying that
<bobweaver> IDGI I mean what you think that I will leak things ? or that I will take code and run . I guess that my 100's of push's of code dont show anything
<bobweaver> that is a slap to the face of the community
<jhodapp> bobweaver, it is true
<bobweaver> ehh water under the bridge
<bobweaver> :)
<smartboyhw> I support bobweaver
<bobweaver> when there are questions like the one that I have and other just say wait that means that people are hiddig things
<tgm4883> bobweaver, A lot of this will get sorted during UDS-R
<bobweaver> that is great
<bobweaver> I thought that we where a team
<bobweaver> But I guess that the canonical employee's do not want there to be a community team
<tgm4883> bobweaver, Historically, Canonical has played some things close to the vest
<smartboyhw> Yeah, Canonical wants the whole project be their own:(
<tgm4883> until it's going to be included
<bobweaver> IDGI I thought that it was open source ?
<tgm4883> if you look at how things have been done in the past, you will realize that Ubuntu TV will not be shipping in 12.10
<smartboyhw> So do I
<bobweaver> oh I know that for sure
<bobweaver> but 13.04 either at the rate things are going
<smartboyhw> Sure, at 13.04 we will all be dead:(
<bobweaver> esp when you got bamf coders just sitting by on there hands
<tgm4883> so when jhodapp says it will be big in 13.04, that probably means that things will start being public (since they would need to be)
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, 13.04 is like 2-3 months away
<smartboyhw> Er, we can't wait. Do we, bobweaver>
<bobweaver> what ?
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, depending on what you are working on, you don't have to wait
<bobweaver> I can wait but I will test the alpha and if there is something that I see I make patch and send upstream
<bobweaver> that is what I am
<bobweaver> I am a tester
<tgm4883> for instance, I didn't wait to start on the MythTV scope
<smartboyhw> Well, I don't know how to code Grilo, and I'm best at testing, which I have to wait.
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, you could test grilo?
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: How to? You need people to CODE grilo
<jhodapp> bobweaver, all I can say is, come to UDS-R or if you can't, join in online for the TV sessions. We will already have input UDS sessions online for everyone to read and think about
<bobweaver> I have not used a stable version of *nix in like 2 years and I just started using  * nix 2.5 years ago
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  you can test girlo there is a ppa
<bobweaver> and grilo is awesome
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, well it's a gnome project, so I'd assume you can install it somehow ;)
<smartboyhw> Sorry, I'm in ubuntu Studio now:(
<tgm4883> it isn't an internal canonical project
<smartboyhw> I can't do it right now.... I'm not in Unity:(
<bobweaver> plz dont think that I am knocking grilo i am not it is awesome. But tools are tools and there made for only certian things. Unless I am wrong and if I am EXPLAIN why not tell me to Shut up and wait
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, 1) VM, 2) Grilo doesn't have anything to do with Unity
<bobweaver> that is all I ask
<smartboyhw> Uh oh. Where's the ppa then?
<bobweaver> launchpad :P
<smartboyhw> **** it
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  https://launchpad.net/~grilo-team/+archive/ppa
<bobweaver> but I think that there is a newer  one
<bobweaver> and git has the bleeding edge
<bobweaver> 1.1
<jhodapp> bobweaver, you are wrong in thinking that we don't want community participation...we do...why would I still be chatting with you if we didn't want your help when we actually have things more organized for the community to participate in?
<bobweaver> which is installed on this systen and works all but mine that is
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<bobweaver> it dont connect well it does then drops
<bobweaver> +1 jhodapp
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  plz dont take this like I am yelling or pissed
<jhodapp> bobweaver, it does seem like it, it's not very professional
<bobweaver> it is that I want to understand where the future is how I can help and not over code
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  I dont know that I am v.profess
<smartboyhw> I'm installing grilo now
<bobweaver> of all things, I know that it is easy to say wait and you have not done that jhodapp  but yet you have , I am glad that you are honest with me and again I am not mad or anything I just want to understand
<jhodapp> bobweaver, I understand, you are ahead of the game here, ahead of what myself and team are actively working on ourselves...so to avoid not having to recode things, just sit tight and follow the weekly updates.
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  grilo is great previews are great but there needs to be communication that is what I am talkingabout
<smartboyhw> I'm having errors in installing the plugins of grilo
<jhodapp> what would you like to know about them?
<bobweaver> I am not ahead of "game" I did not know that there was a game
<jhodapp> game, figure of speech
<bobweaver> for 1 ) myth tv that needs to be put on the plate that is the most imporant thing that I can think of
<bobweaver> or gnome-dvb what ever but how can we make scopes lens ect with out the core fundamentals
<smartboyhw> help, I can't get grilo plugins installed
<bobweaver> 2) should I help with building unity if yes just anwser my question about naming new files or if I should just put in case statements
<bobweaver> I def dont think that I am smarter or "better" then any one in fact that is why I come to you with questions
<smartboyhw> :)
<jhodapp> bobweaver, for 1) we already have some technology that we're considering for live TV, for 2) you can help with unity as much as you like and the place to do that is with the unity team since desktop Unity and TV Unity are the same thing.
<tgm4883> jhodapp, +1
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  anything to know about renameing and or casestaments
<bobweaver> and thanks for the stright anwser
<jhodapp> bobweaver, I'm not sure what you're referring to with that
<jhodapp> can you be more specific?
<bobweaver> sure
<tgm4883> I'd say we can probably get the MythTV scope 90% of the way there without seeing the DVR lens
<jhodapp> definitely
<bobweaver> say I want to make for  the standaloneunity formfactor-tv a newer looking launcher (like the one that was in TV 2d ) now there are 2 ways that I can think about doing this
<smartboyhw> I can't install the grilo plugins:(((((
<bobweaver> 1) make casestaments in the dash saying if form_factor = tv do this
<bobweaver> 2) make new .cpp .h  and call it SimpleLauncher or StandaloneSimpleLauncher
<jhodapp> bobweaver, the second approach
<bobweaver> I do not know the naming conventions , should they stay the same that they where when there was 2d ? like it was called SimpleLauncher in 2d
<jhodapp> since you're basing it off the demo, yes that's fine
<bobweaver> sweet
<bobweaver> I waited 4 days for that
<bobweaver> that was all I wanted now I can write up a framework and hand off to the unity guys !!!
<jhodapp> sorry, I didn't see you ask that (or so directly)
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  then you should check your email
<bobweaver> maybe you missed my last one ?
<bobweaver> :) thanks
<jhodapp> I might have
<bobweaver> that is all that I am after is simple questions like that
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  I am sorry if I am brash
<bobweaver> not my intentions
<bobweaver> plz dont take personal
<jhodapp> that's cool man, questions are good
<smartboyhw> Er, you said I should go and test grilo, right??
<smartboyhw> I can't install the plugins
<jhodapp> what's the issue smartboyhw?
<smartboyhw> I can't install the plugins of grilo
<jhodapp> errors?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<tgm4883> did you try installing the plugins?
<bobweaver> I think you and all the crew are top notch there is no way that I think that I am smarter then any one on this planet we all have are down falls but there are things that I can help with
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, pastebin the error output
<tgm4883> sorry, couldn't resist ;P
<jhodapp> thanks bobweaver
<smartboyhw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171969/
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, I recommend install grilo-0.2 from source
<jhodapp> and the plugins
<jhodapp> that's the version uTV will be using (for now)
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Er, I'm afraid there ISN'T a 0.2
<smartboyhw> I can't find it:(
<bobweaver> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/grilo/0.2/
<smartboyhw> Thx
<bobweaver> there is also a git
<bobweaver> but there is a tar ball
<smartboyhw> I want the git
<bobweaver> google it it is easy to find
<jhodapp> use the tarball, git main is already on 0.3
<smartboyhw> I can't find the git...
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  listen to jhodapp  he is smart
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Don't I know that
<bobweaver> he is saying that you should use 0.2 because that is what ubuntu tv is going to use
<smartboyhw> I know, I can't even find the git of 0.2:(
<smartboyhw> Using Google
<bobweaver> and if the main branch is up to 0.3 then it would be a waste
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  you have read https://live.gnome.org/Grilo/
<smartboyhw> OK
<bobweaver> alright unity is updated lets see if the previews now work on tgm's scope
<smartboyhw> Sorry, I can't do the testing of grilo, the ppa messed up my apt-get.
<tgm4883> 80HMfPBetk73kJwnXlCt1.0
<tgm4883> 0.
<tgm4883> 666
<tgm4883> .
<tgm4883> 00000000000000000000000000000
<jhodapp> problems? :)
<tgm4883> 0000000000000
<jhodapp> or has the devil taken over with 666
<tgm4883> 0
<jhodapp> I'm seeing weird output from you tgm4883
<tgm4883> +
<jhodapp> got a + sign
<bobweaver> Oo
<tgm4883> --
<bobweaver> I can not get these dang previews to show up for the myth tv scope :(
<bobweaver> not even just a play button or something IDK if it has anything to do with zeitguest or what sorry tgm4883
<jhodapp> bobweaver, have you tried the latest remote video scope?
<bobweaver> yeah jhodapp  all the defaults work wesome
<bobweaver> awesome *
<jhodapp> oh good
<jhodapp> so you right click on a video, and you get the preview view?
<bobweaver> But me and tgm4883  where trying to intergrate the mythscope into the previews
<bobweaver> yes sir abbout the button 3 thingy ;)
<bobweaver> so atm I am trying to compair the videos remote daemon too the mythtv scope daemon and all I can see is that I am not entering in the correct place that it is getting info or that zeitguest might have something to do with it I know 0 about zeitguest
<jhodapp> bobweaver, Z should have nothing to do with it
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172174/  << is what I got I know that when I am def previews it is not pulling in the correct info but I am wonder if I can even just get the buttons to show up
<bobweaver> here this one should be formated to python http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172176/
<bobweaver>  
<bobweaver> lines 97 too 123
<jhodapp> bobweaver, are you getting into on_preview_uri()?
<bobweaver> I though that that is how I can connect to the previews page maybe tgm4883  can anwser that if he keyboard is ok :)
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  I am sorr but I dont understand what you are asking
<bobweaver> sorry *
<bobweaver> I do not use python everyday
<jhodapp> bobweaver, the function, is it getting called when you right click on a video in the lens?
<bobweaver> oh yeah
<bobweaver> but nothing is showing up
<jhodapp> what happens, anything?
<jhodapp> visually
<bobweaver> lines 99 too 102 are the troubles I think
<bobweaver> I will take screen shot for yah
<jhodapp> why don't you replace those variables with some string literals
<jhodapp> just for proof of concept reasons
<bobweaver> Ok
<bobweaver> brb
<bobweaver> thanks for helping me jhodapp
<jhodapp> np
<bobweaver> yeah the minute that I changed the vars to be strings the scope would not load anymore
<bobweaver> Like I tried to even break it down to one string that it would return and it was still broken there is something else maybe the way that the lens its self is handling the function
<jhodapp> sorry, yes you can't get rid of all of those vars
<jhodapp> later functions rely on the embedded "metdata://" tags
<tgm4883> well that is interesting
<tgm4883> I would bet that my wife put something down on the keyboard at home :/
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  that is funny do you have a cat or any animals ?
<tgm4883> a dog, but I texted the wife, it was her
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> so yeah i am trying like heck to get this previews going but I am not sure that I am going to be able to do thou I know do understand alot more of how there made and what to call to get them to show up
<bobweaver> but cant even get text to show in due time
<tgm4883> I'll work on it probably this weekend. Got a busy week this week
<bobweaver> sure is nice thou to have over 500 gigs of movie/tv right in the dash
<bobweaver> now that is
<bobweaver> and mythavtest is working great also
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-29
<cob-olp> I've built ubuntu-tv on my pandaboard
<cob-olp> using official ubuntu 12.04
<cob-olp> but now I'm not sure how to run it
<smartboyhw> Hi cob-olp
<cob-olp> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi cob-olp. Why aren
<smartboyhw> 't you sure how to run it?
<cob-olp> because it does not start when I use suggested commands
<smartboyhw> You mean ./shell/app/unity-2d-shell -opengl ?
<cob-olp> yes
<smartboyhw> Er... You followed the instructions clearly?
<cob-olp> you mean wrom this page?
<cob-olp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<smartboyhw> Yes.
<smartboyhw> Follow it, except of course the ppa in the first line has changed:)
<cob-olp> so I still have to do the lens point?
<smartboyhw> Yes. The video lens are the same thing.
<smartboyhw> Sorry, I mean the third line:)
<cob-olp> but in this case I use exact lines?
<smartboyhw> Yes.
<cob-olp> ok
<smartboyhw> Next time I'll make a video on how to compile for 12.04 I think
<smartboyhw> Or maybe bobweaver will do it:)
<cob-olp> still the same problem
<cob-olp> last line is critical error
<cob-olp> Another instance of Shell already exists.
<smartboyhw> Paste it.
<smartboyhw> To paste.ubuntu.com of course:)
<smartboyhw> OK, give me the paste:)
<cob-olp> one moment
<cob-olp> have to transfer it from the board
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> OK
<cob-olp> paste.ubuntu.com/1173311
<smartboyhw> Wait, are you on Unity or Unity 2D?
<cob-olp> during the login I set unity
<cob-olp> not unity-3d
<cob-olp> so it should be unity 2d
<smartboyhw> OK, then you should not have ran replace if you do NOT use Unity 3D
<cob-olp> ran replace?
<cob-olp> o
<cob-olp> so I switched to 3d?
<smartboyhw> dam@adam-desktop:~/ubuntu-tv/precise_merge$ metacity --replace &
<smartboyhw> This one.
<smartboyhw> If you are in 3D you don't need to run it.
<smartboyhw> Sorry, I mean in 2D:)
<cob-olp> ok
<cob-olp> will try
<cob-olp> after reboot of the board
<smartboyhw> OK. Tell me whether you are in 3D or 2D after reboot:)
<cob-olp> ok login screen
<cob-olp> I choose Ubuntu 2D
<smartboyhw> OK.
<smartboyhw> Don't run the metacity--replace command, only run the kill ubuntu-2d command
<cob-olp> ok
<cob-olp> do I have to set GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR each time?
<smartboyhw> No.
<cob-olp> ok
<cob-olp> and maybe stupid question
<cob-olp> browser can be opened?
<smartboyhw> cob-olp: What do you mean? Did you get it running now?
<cob-olp> I mean if web browser can be opened when I try to run it
<cob-olp> however, I have still the same error
<smartboyhw> Why?
<cob-olp> why what?
<smartboyhw> Well, looks like we've got a problem
<smartboyhw> Give me the result of echo $DESKTOP_SESSION in terminal
<smartboyhw> "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" type it in terminal (without quotes)
<cob-olp> ubuntu-2d
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Run killall unity-2d-{panel,places,launcher,spread} && killall unity-2d-{panel,places,launcher,spread}
<cob-olp> done
<smartboyhw> OK, then run it again
<cob-olp> still error
<smartboyhw> What?
<smartboyhw> Hmm...
<cob-olp> it looks that something is trying to start
<smartboyhw> Did you use Saviq's ppa?
<Saviq> I _have_ _no_ _ppa_
<cob-olp> the left pannel moves away for a moment
<smartboyhw> Sorry, I keep messing it up:(
<cob-olp> but then goes back and there is this critical error
<smartboyhw> it should go back
<cob-olp> I use lp:~saviq/ubuntutv/precise_merge
<smartboyhw> OK.
<smartboyhw> Did you install the video lens?
<cob-olp> yes
<smartboyhw> Hmm...... Kill the process again.
<smartboyhw> Then run it again... It shouldn't happen
<smartboyhw> Saviq: A question: Is there Ubuntu TV for 12.10?
<Saviq> no
<cob-olp> I've killed them so many times :)
<smartboyhw> Hmm....
<cob-olp> should the top panel appear?
<smartboyhw> Because by killing it it should not have a shell error.
<cob-olp> because it dissapears for a moment
<smartboyhw> It should disappear
<cob-olp> and appears again
<smartboyhw> Wait, do you get unity-2d-panel: no process found
<smartboyhw> unity-2d-places: no process found
<smartboyhw> unity-2d-launcher: no process found
<smartboyhw> unity-2d-spread: no process found?
<cob-olp> no "unity-2d-panel: no process found"
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Hmm, then I don't know:(
<cob-olp> now it appeared
<cob-olp> and there is no panel
<cob-olp> after subsequent killing
<smartboyhw> Hmm.....
<cob-olp> still does not start
<smartboyhw> You still get the shell critical error?
<cob-olp> yes
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, then I don't know
<cob-olp> o yeah
<cob-olp> I killed unity-2d-shell many times and...
<smartboyhw> Sorry.
<cob-olp> it seams to work
<cob-olp> :)
<cob-olp> seems
<smartboyhw> Hmm...
<cob-olp> no mouse
<cob-olp> ...
<smartboyhw> What do you mean by no mouse?
<cob-olp> I see no pointer
<cob-olp> and it is so slow
<smartboyhw> You mean Ubuntu TV?
<cob-olp> yes
<smartboyhw> Well, there IS supposed to be no pointer for now, use F1, F2, F3 and the arrow keys:)
<smartboyhw> At least you got it working, that's great:)
<cob-olp> but is to slow
<cob-olp> too
<smartboyhw> cob-olp: Don't worry about performance
<cob-olp> yes I know
<cob-olp> but I have to wait 10s when I press right arrow
<cob-olp> to change celected rectangle
<cob-olp> because there are no images
<cob-olp> don't know if there should be any
<cob-olp> maybe I have to do something more on pandaboard to accelerate this?
<smartboyhw> Now that's slow. I need only 1 to 2 second
<smartboyhw> On ARM questions, go to #ubuntu-arm :)
<smartboyhw> !ARM
<smartboyhw> Er, there should be a ubottu here:(
<cob-olp> ubottu?
<smartboyhw> The bot:)
<cob-olp> to ban me?
<smartboyhw> No.
<smartboyhw> To provide info.
<cob-olp> I will ask there
<cob-olp> should there be images in rectangles?
<cob-olp> in Purchased?
<smartboyhw> Should:)
<smartboyhw> Anyway you got it running:) That's great!
<smartboyhw> popey: I think I know why bobweaver is so angry yesterday about not letting people in the team:(
<popey> hmm?
<popey> i don't know what you're talking about, sorry
<smartboyhw> Well, because he cannot upload to the branches and that means that he couldn't directly edit the code
<smartboyhw> popey: Look at the channel backlog
<popey> i just arrived
<smartboyhw> OK. Look at the log and you'll know what happened around 13:00-16:00 UTC yesterday
<popey> ok
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: I know why bobweaver is angry yesterday I think
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, oh?
<smartboyhw> Because bobweaver actually does not have the right to upload the code directly to the TV branch.
<jhodapp> did he say that to you?
<smartboyhw> NO. I think of it myself
<jhodapp> ok, but he can certainly make merge requests, in which case they will get reviewed and applied if they do add great value to the source
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Maybe it's because he doesn't fell acknowledged.
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, one min, I'll ping you in one min
<smartboyhw> OK
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, ok, back
<jhodapp> what's up?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, is there a 12.10 package for Ubuntu  TV?
<jhodapp> no
<smartboyhw> ... What?
<jhodapp> you mean the demo code right?
<smartboyhw> Yep
<jhodapp> no there's not
<smartboyhw> ...:_(
<jhodapp> what's the problem?
<smartboyhw> I've just upgraded, and now I can't enjoy Ubuntu TV:(
<jhodapp> it's just a demo
<jhodapp> it'll be replaced in the coming months
<smartboyhw> Cry...
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> :)
<smartboyhw> How are ya?
<smartboyhw> I'm sad that there's no demo TV for 12.10:(
<bobweaver> I am good
<bobweaver> there might be after all how knows
<bobweaver> you can change the cmake files to make it so that the calls call the reight things
<smartboyhw> ...
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-30
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> hey hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Actually it's not possible to have Ubuntu TV in 12.10 because it does NOT have Unity 3D anymore...
<smartboyhw> I have problems building grilo too:(
<bobweaver> other way around no 2d
<smartboyhw> OK
<bobweaver> but there is girlo is hard
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> Quit now, find you later)
<smartboyhw_> o/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> :)
<smartboyhw_> :) How to build TV in 3D in 12.10???
<smartboyhw_> I'm trying to:)
<cob-olp1> why Ubuntu has to have Unity 3D?
<cob-olp1> while to run Ubuntu TV you have to switch to Unity 2D?
<smartboyhw_> cob-olp1: I think it is because modern hardware supports 3D acceleration, and normally no one will build Ubuntu TV on a board:)
<cob-olp1> so Unity 3D means that you can use hardware acceleration?
<cob-olp1> and Unity 2D not?
<smartboyhw_> cob-olp1: Your graphics card, at least:)
<smartboyhw_> bobweaver: PING
<cob-olp1> so why to run Ubuntu TV on 12.04 I have to be in Unity 2D
<cob-olp1> while now you say that Unity 3D is mandatory
<smartboyhw_> cob-olp1: I mean in 12.10. There is not EVEN 2D in 12.10
<smartboyhw_> Also, you can still use Unity 3D, but then you will need to replace compiz with metacity
<cob-olp1> so what is in 12.10?
<smartboyhw_> cob-olp1: ONLY Unity, NO Unity-2D.
<cob-olp1> and Unity does not mean Unity 3D?
<smartboyhw_> Unity = Unity 3D. Unity 2D = Unity 2D
<cob-olp1> ok
<cob-olp1> so why you wrote " Actually it's not possible to have Ubuntu TV in 12.10 because it does NOT have Unity 3D anymore..."
<smartboyhw_> Sorry, I mean 2D
<smartboyhw_> There's Unity 3D but NOT Unity 2D in 12.10. Is this answer good?
<cob-olp1> now it's ok
<cob-olp1> I was confused
<smartboyhw_> :)
<cob-olp1> Unity 3D uses NUX
<cob-olp1> and as far as I remember Ubuntu TV will also be migrated to NUX?
<smartboyhw_> I think so
<cob-olp> I've managed to run Ubuntu TV on 12.04 and pandaboard
<cob-olp> does anyone know if it is normal that it is so slow (reaction to any key takes 10, 20 or even more seconds)
<cob-olp> maybe there is some way to improve that?
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver and cob-olp
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: How is your TV/
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  good and thanks I have been able to get the qt stuff to work on 12.10
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> I can't
<bobweaver> but am making framework for 3d and the tv
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  I think that there is a branch of the old qt stuff for 12.10
<bobweaver> did you look on LP ?
<smartboyhw> NO. Anyway please make framwork for 3d first:)
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntutv
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  the framework for 3d is going to take some time I mean I know c++ but I am having troubles learning nux and i want to make sure that I use all the advantages that it offers
<smartboyhw> But then you will continue to push quantal, I will NOT download it for now
<smartboyhw> I mean the code
<smartboyhw> Bye bobweaber
<smartboyhw> *Bye bobweaver
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  you areound for a quick minute talk I mean real quick I will post my question it is still about naming new files. I have noticed that there some "standalone"  .cpp files already . So my question is should I use the word stand alone? in front of everything ?
<bobweaver> so like if I wanted to make a new launcher called SimpleLauncher  should it be called that ir StandaloneSimpleLauncher.cpp   thansk for your time
<bobweaver> s|ir|or
<bobweaver> I am also going to ask that on the unity channel but I figured because it is for tv I would ask here 1st
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-31
<cob-olp> are there any people/team that works with DRM issues and concepts?
<smartboyhw> No.
<smartboyhw> at least not I know of
<cob-olp> hmm
<cob-olp> does this mean that noone thinks about that at this stage?
<cob-olp> is it clear what kind of tv ubuntu tv will supply?
<smartboyhw> A TV. A screen embedde with software like Google TV I think
<cob-olp> but Google TV is an extension to existing pay TV offer
<cob-olp> it is on top of something
<cob-olp> gives some OTT (rather not high quality content) addition to existing TV which is secured separetely
<smartboyhw> ...
<cob-olp> and in fact gives the core TV
<cob-olp> I am not sure but maybe google will introduce DRM
<cob-olp> maybe even with some hardware keys support which is needed for HD content?
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
<smartboyhw> I can't get the code going for 12.10 of your ppa
<bobweaver>  \o
<bobweaver> IDK ?
<bobweaver> the only reason why I push that is so if something goes wrong.
<bobweaver> and for arts sake
<bobweaver> like mimic the old one for 3d
<bobweaver> bzr branch lp:~josephjamesmills/ubuntutv/quantal_push  old-ubuntu-tv
<bobweaver> that dont work ? is that what you are saying ?
<bobweaver> but yeah that is the only reason why I make push for 12.10 with qt stuff is because , well I was using it for templeate and figured that other might like to do that.  What are the error's that you are getting ?
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  ^^
<smartboyhw> ^^
<smartboyhw> wait
<smartboyhw> Wait
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177926/
<bobweaver> whats the full error
<bobweaver> that wrror is only half of it
<bobweaver> and you are running cmake from the terminal ?  did you run sudo apt-get build-dep unity-2d
<smartboyhw> It redirects to unity
<smartboyhw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177934/
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Look at the paste
<bobweaver> JC smartboyhw  I have people over at my house  plz wit a second
<smartboyhw> OK
<bobweaver> ok back
<bobweaver> sorry about that looking now
<bobweaver>  package 'libqtgconf' not found
<bobweaver> need to install that
<smartboyhw> ...
<bobweaver> dconf-qt  << need to install that
<bobweaver> libqtbamf
<bobweaver> need to install that
<bobweaver> --   package 'libqtgconf' not found
<bobweaver> --   package 'libqtdee' not found
<bobweaver> --   package 'dbusmenu-qt' not found
<bobweaver> --   package 'unity-core-6.0' not found
<smartboyhw> How to install?
<bobweaver> --   package 'libqtbamf' not found
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install
<bobweaver> or open synaptic and put the name of the program in th search bar
<smartboyhw> Unable to locate package
<bobweaver> use synaptic
<bobweaver> wait smartboyhw  did you add staging ppa ?
<bobweaver> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/staging    ; sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get -y upgrade ; sudo apt-get build-dep unity-2d
<smartboyhw> No
<smartboyhw> Anyway I did it bobweaver, still that error
<bobweaver> go though the list and install the dependencys
<smartboyhw> Bye now sorry
<bobweaver> ok
<tgm4883> jhodapp, ping
#ubuntu-tv 2012-09-01
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
